# a6 with s8 wheels?? will they fit and anyone have pics?



## ryguy886 (Aug 23, 2009)

Like the title says, I am interested in buying a set of factory or aftermarket S8 wheels either 19" or 20". Does anyone have a pictue of these wheels on your c5 a6?
Thanks For the help!
Ryan


----------

